# Blue Ram trouble



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

I suspect a bacterial infection in my blue ram, he is looking bloated and panting at the bottom of the tank. Is there a med I could use in a planted tank or could it be something else.

Tank is 125g, 
PH 6.6
Nitrate 0
KH 3 as per api test kit
gh 4 api

he is so beautiful and was eating great, I have had him for about 6 weeks, his colour is still great but he has been bloating up over the last few days and today is not eating. I did a 25-30g water change this morning hoping to help him out but he is still the same.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have an Angel that was doing the same thing...I took it out put it in a smaller tank with the heater, set it about 86F and added some epsom salts!

I kept adding a small pinch every 1/2 hour to see if it was making any difference, and after 24 hours of doing this (break in between for sleep LOL)
the Angel was just fine.

Epsom Salts can help with bloating from constipation in fish...I have also used it for swim bladder problems as it helps to equalize the swim bladder.

You can also try feeding some spirulina flake food or defrosted frozen peas.

At this point, anything is worth a try! I lost all of my electric blue rams recently to heater problems, so I know how you feel....good luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the great advice. Unfortunately I lost the ram the next day before I had a chance to move her, I had tried to add some epson salt to the DT but I guess that wasn't enough.


----------

